# Seiko 5 With Full Lume Dial.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I was bidding on one but dropped out, I thought the bidding was dodgy. Lo and behold, a week later and now the owner is offering it to me. It doesn't look right though and the pictures none too clear and I haven't seen one before.

Was there ever such an animal?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

There certainly are full lume Seiko 5's - here's a picture of one (no idea if it's the one you were bidding on though).

One of the porters at work has a Lorus quartz that has a full lume dial - this is a quartz though & nothing like the watch pictured. Even so it's still quite a nice watch (don't want one myself though) & very Seiko 5 like which isn't that surprising when you consider that Lorus is a subsidiary of Seiko. It has a military style dial, day & date display & the crown at 3 - I'd put the diameter down as being about 36mm including the crown so not a big watch.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Mark, Hope I'm not missing the point, but I've had a Seiko Kinetic (admittedly it's not a '5') with full lume dial for eight years or so, and I thought they were quite commonplace

At my age the lume helps me locate the watch at night, but I'm buggered if I can tell the time even with my specs.

Its one nice trick happens when you enter somewhere gloomy and half the dial has been covered by your shirtcuff. The half-moon effect has been known to scare some of the natives in this part of the north and enable me to effect an escape without molestation.

Crap pics attached - greasy sapphire crystal a swine to photograph, and the 'museum' setting on my camera hasn't done a lot for the lume shot, but that's exactly what it looks like to me at 3a.m

kind regards

Graham....


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Could someone give me the model number of the Seiko full lume in the thread. I really like it and I would like to start looking asap. Thank you.

Seiko Follower

Bruce


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

seiko follower said:


> Could someone give me the model number of the Seiko full lume in the thread. I really like it and I would like to start looking asap. Thank you.
> 
> Seiko Follower
> 
> Bruce


Hi Bruce,

In the unlikely event that you mean my old Kinetic thang above, it's SKH027P1. If more likely, it's the one in Paul's reply, let's hope he reads this.

KInd regards

Graham


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

seiko follower said:


> Could someone give me the model number of the Seiko full lume in the thread. I really like it and I would like to start looking asap. Thank you.
> 
> Seiko Follower
> 
> Bruce


Hi Bruce,

the model number is SNK811K1. I've had the black dialled version & thought the bracelet crap (to be blunt!) but the black dial looks superb on a bond nato strap. Best of luck with the hunt


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Paul,

The Hunt just started as soon as I finished reading your helful information.

Anyone, out there in watchland have a full-dial lume Seiko that has been sitting in their socks' drawer collecting lint? Let me know...you remember, I'm the impulsive American who tunes into this great forum to learn about watches and manners as well ( no tongue in cheek here).

Bruce


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

To be honest Bruce they aren't that expensive brand new. They're available from a well known Singapore based internet dealer for well under $100 with postage to anywhere in the world included in that price. I'm not allowed to post a link but it shouldn't be too difficult to find the site I'm on about.

Good luck


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> To be honest Bruce they aren't that expensive brand new. They're available from a well known Singapore based internet dealer for well under $100 with postage to anywhere in the world included in that price. I'm not allowed to post a link but it shouldn't be too difficult to find the site I'm on about.
> 
> Good luck


I've just bought a watch on the 'Bay from the seller, and stupidly, it never occurred to me that I might have to pay customs duty (I'm in the UK). Have I just been amazingly stupid?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Verkitso said:


> Have I just been amazingly stupid?


Nah, that's just regular stupid.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

limey said:


> Verkitso said:
> 
> 
> > Have I just been amazingly stupid?
> ...


Well, better to be regular stupid than amazingly stupid, I suppose! Here's hoping it sneaks past customs...!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

So far I haven't been hit by Customs, but I have only done a small number of transactions.

I DO keep buying stuff off the 'Bay and I think I have a good deal until I win and then look at the shipping cost. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> To be honest Bruce they aren't that expensive brand new. They're available from a well known Singapore based internet dealer for well under $100 with postage to anywhere in the world included in that price. I'm not allowed to post a link but it shouldn't be too difficult to find the site I'm on about.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Paul,

I'll check around; after I read your thread, I remember seeing them for about $100US with free shipping on some of the American sites.

Thanks again,

Bruce


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just received this full-lumed Seiko 5 from Singapore.

It's from my current favourite Philippines-based ebay 5 seller 

Like many of his 5s this one is gold-plated, has a solid back

and a 'push-crown' day changer


















Cheers


----------

